# Swans on Golden River



## rcarca (Mar 8, 2013)

Taken using my 5Diii plus 70-300mm DO kens:




2Y2A3206 by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: 300mm, ISO 3200, 1/800, f20




Swans on the Thames by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: as above

Thanks for looking

Richard


----------



## Zen (Mar 8, 2013)

A great shot. I like #2 a bit better; there's more detail in the right-most bird's neck.

The water looks like liquid gold!!

Congrats!

Zen


----------



## rcarca (Mar 9, 2013)

Zen said:


> A great shot. I like #2 a bit better; there's more detail in the right-most bird's neck.
> 
> The water looks like liquid gold!!



Thanks Zen. Much appreciated.

Richard


----------

